# The Queensland Homebrewing Conference (The QHC)



## Brewers Choice (24/4/13)

Brewers Choice is excited to announce to you that The Queensland Homebrewing Conference will be back again in 2013!

It is on the 13th July and it will kick off the 2013 Queensland Beer Week celebrations. We will once again be holding it at the Southbank Institute of Technology and we can promise you that it is going to be even bigger and better than last time. There’s an array of high status speakers already in the mix:

Ben Krause (Bridge Road Brewing)
Josh Uljans (Moon Dog)
Ian Watson (Fortitude)
Wade Curtis (4 Hearts Brewing)

*PLUS*

You can also expect some great presentations, such as using professional grade brewing equipment and minimising oxygenation in your beer. There will even be some smaller break away groups like a presentation from Spiegelau Glasses, Mashing for Whiskey and Beer Tasting – How to do it & explain it. There will be also be some 2011 favourites like Club Wars, plenty of beer and the conference food and beer matching dinner!

Tickets on sale 1st May at www.theqhc.com.au (Please note this website will be updated within the week with all the 2013 info). To stay on top of all the lastest QHC info follow our event page here.

*The Details*
*Who:* Brewers of all levels welcome - from kit to all grain.
*When:* 13th July, 2013.
*Where:* Southbank Institute of Technology, Brisbane.


----------



## Est.91 (24/4/13)

Can't wait to hear what Josh Uljans has to say! And of course our local men Ian and Wade. Looks like it's shaping up to be a really awesome event.


----------



## Womball (26/4/13)

Looking forward to it. Any chance that Spiegelau Glasses will bring along their new IPA glasses for sale/sample at the QHC?


----------



## Florian (26/4/13)

Womball said:


> Any chance that Spiegelau Glasses will bring along their new IPA glasses for sale/sample at the QHC?


I was hoping they'd be the standard handout conference glasses in the goodie bags.


----------



## lukiferj (26/4/13)

Looking forward to seeing the agenda


----------



## Brewers Choice (29/5/13)

*Last Days for Early Bird Discount on Conference Tickets*

*Early bird ticket prices finish on 31 May. If you are planning on going to the conference, pick up your tickets now. You can buy the Beer and Food Matching Dinner and Speigelau Glass Tasting tickets later if necessary.*
The program is just about sorted with the topics for main speakers all now finalised:

- Ben Krause - Barrels, flowers, bees, muesli and fruit toast
- Josh Uljans - Make beers from anything - Moon Dog Brewery does!
- Wade Curtis - Brewing full flavoured, low alcohol beers - it can be done.
- Ian Watson - Minimising Oxygenation in your beer - a big trap for home brewers.

There is will be talks on using commercial grade brewing equipment for home brewing, parti-gyle beer brewing - two beers for the price of one, and more, from keen home brewers and product specialists. We'll also have some smaller break-off groups including:
- Mashing for Prohibition-style whiskies, 
- Making Sake, 
- Doing Yeast starters,
- Speigelau Glasses - Do good beer glasses make a difference?
- Tasting Beers - How to do it, describe it and write about it.

Finally, there is the Club Wars - seven Queensland Home Brew Clubs vying for best beer in a blind tasting by all attendees.
So don't delay. To get your tickets at the Early Bird discount, buy them now at *www.theqhc.com.au*
_*PS - Videos from the 2011 QHC are also now available at www.theqhc.com.au*_


----------



## Brewers Choice (13/6/13)

*UPDATE on the Qld Homebrewing Conference*

The Conference is starting to fill up quickly now - we have just about reached our previous attendance figure already, with still a month to go. The Spiegelau Glass session is a limited session and is almost half full, and the Beer and Food Matching dinner is also filling quickly.

The major news is that Ian Morgan, senior brewer at Holgate and keen home brewer (he has a three-tier gravity system), will be doing our hops presentation. This brings the number of serious professional brewers presenting at the conference to* 5*. Ian will be bringing a keg of Road Trip for us to have at Afternoon Beers, so the number of different craft beers available through the day should be roughly *15*! All up, there will be *16* sessions through the day, including 2 panel sessions with all our presenters. If you can't get the answers to any brewing question you have, by the end of the day, you're not really trying.

For a select few (those who get in early and buy the tickets), we will be trying a range of Spiegelau glasses and seeing whether they really do make a difference to how your beer tastes. The tastings are normally $55, but for those at the conference, you can attend the tasting and walk away with 4 Spiegelau Glasses, for just $45. The glasses themselves have an RRP of $59.95, so this is a great opportunity to drink four more beers, save some money and experience something quite unexpected.

Our door prize give-away list is growing as well with contributions from various bars around Brisbane.
,
Matt Kirkegaard (the Beer Mat, editor of Australian Brews News and organiser of Hump Day events) has finalised the menu for the Beer and Food Matching Dinner. The food sounds spectacular and will be matched with 5 beers, brewed by past and current Presidents of various Qld home brew clubs.

Finally, we will again be holding a pre-conference get together. The guys at Archive have set aside the Next Door Bar from 7.00pm, Friday,12 July so you can meet other brewers and catch up before the conference. Guaranteed to have a few special beers on tap for us as well.

Check out the videos from the 2011 Conference (on www.theqhc.com.au) to see what to expect this year, just bigger and better!

Make sure you get your tickets as soon as possible - the earlier we have numbers, the more we can spend on improving the conference and giving away more free stuff.

Tickets and further information are available at *www.theqhc.com.au*


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/6/13)

Freebies and beer list is growing. Tipplers Tap, Archive and Bitter Suite have all signed on to provide lucky door prizes for conference attendees. Green Beacon and Brewhouse Brisbane have offered a couple of kegs each. The guys from Brewbake at the Big Pineapple will be coming down with a keg and Ian Morgan from Holgate will be bringing a keg of Road Trip as well, to ensure we have enough beer for the day. 

Last conference we had 576 litres of beer to consume in 16 hours. Hoping to outdo that this year!


----------



## davidk (27/6/13)

*The beer and freebies list keeps growing!*

Four more beers to enjoy - Fortitude Brewing have signed on to provide a beer from each of their arms - Fortitude and Noisy Minor. Ben Krause at Bridge Road has offered to supply a keg. And local brewer, Wade Curtis, at 4 Hearts, will be giving us a taste of his latest beer - Cluster F$%K!

On the Freebies front, Archive, Scratch, Bitter Suite and Tipplers Taps are all throwing in a bunch of vouchers. The lucky ones will be able to enjoy a serious session at the bar, on them.

We have enough additional volunteers now, besides Brewers Choice staff, so no more are required. Thanks to those who put their hands up.

The Spiegelau Glass session is filling up, so get in soon or you will miss out. This session will definitely have limited seats and not too many are left.

And finally, don't forget the pre-conference drinks at Archive on Friday,12 July at 7pm. A great chance to catch up with others, maybe even those whom you only know by AHB handle!

Book now and annoy those who haven't yet. More tickets sold = More freebies!

Tickets available at *www.theQHC.com.au*

See you there.


----------



## tummedea (28/6/13)

All booked in and ready to go. Even tested the marriage to the limit by arranging for my better half to pick me up after the event...


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

Woohoo... All booked in,


----------



## sillyboybrybry (28/6/13)

Rosewood said:


> All booked in and ready to go. Even tested the marriage to the limit by arranging for my better half to pick me up after the event...


My wife is definitely picking me up - that way she knows I am coming home.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/6/13)

Public transport for me, guarding some Spiegelau glassware with my life LOL


----------



## davidk (1/7/13)

The QHC Program is now posted on the website. There should be something for everyone and with the amount of knowledge all together in one place, you should get an answer to just about any question you have! All shaping up really well.

See you there.


----------



## tummedea (1/7/13)

I heard a whisper we're going to get some info on low alcohol beers (and how to make them taste less like water). Is that right?


----------



## menoetes (3/7/13)

I was at my Brewers choice in Chapel Hill yesterday and the extremely helpful gent there gave me the brochure. It looks epic! count me in for a few events and two tickets!


----------



## Parks (3/7/13)

Rosewood said:


> I heard a whisper we're going to get some info on low alcohol beers (and how to make them taste less like water). Is that right?


Seeing as it's listed in the program, I would think so


----------



## Adr_0 (3/7/13)

Rosewood said:


> I heard a whisper we're going to get some info on low alcohol beers (and how to make them taste less like water). Is that right?


High mash temp, SG in the 30's and a low attenuating yeast - e.g. Windsor?

Lots of awesome events all over the place and sounds like a great week.


----------



## Parks (3/7/13)

Adr_0 said:


> High mash temp, SG in the 30's and a low attenuating yeast - e.g. Windsor?
> 
> Lots of awesome events all over the place and sounds like a great week.


I would think the yeast wouldn't matter. You wouldn't want any simple sugars left, only dextrins so it's not sweet, just full body.


----------



## davidk (3/7/13)

Wade Curtis from 4 Hearts will be doing a presentation on low alcohol beers. I have had to do a few low alcohol beers in times past (due to Doctor's orders and sky-high cholesterol levels!). It's no easy thing to make a decent one. And as we are all responsible consumers of alcohol, and can't help forcing our beers onto anyone that drops in, being able to knock up at least one good LA beer and having it in the fridge, is no bad thing. Probably should also pick up a few tips on just getting maximum flavour for your buck - low alcohol or normal.


----------



## bonj (3/7/13)

Parks said:


> I would think the yeast wouldn't matter. You wouldn't want any simple sugars left, only dextrins so it's not sweet, just full body.


I think a high attenuating yeast is still likely to chop bits off the ends of those complex sugars, so I'd still favour a low attenuating yeast to be sure.


----------



## tummedea (4/7/13)

Suits me. Maybe then I can do a decent low-octane brew for my dear old uncle. He's had to resort to ginger beer, which means I've had to render one fermentor unusable for anything else... :unsure:


----------



## pike1973 (4/7/13)

Paid for my dinner ticketast night and I can't wait .
Adz.


----------



## Brewers Choice (5/7/13)

I have just finalised details with South Bank IT today. It looks like it will be pretty good on the food side of things. Lunch will be hot BBQ style food, rather than just sandwiches. Morning and Afternoon beers will have savoury snacks rather than sweet items (a request from last conference).

SBIT is happy for us to have a post-conference session to help clean up a few of the remaining beers. This will be from 5:00 - 5.45. After that, those who are having the dinner can remain for more beers and a great dinner. The menu has been finalised and it is:

[SIZE=medium]1 - Saison - Salmon gravlax, dill, crème fraische, capers
2 - Heffasaurus (A really big Hef) - Seared Scallops with chorizo crisps on fennel and orange[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]3 - Belgian Tripel and Pumpkin Ale- Turkey breast rolled with pear, craison and macadamia nut stuffing.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]4 - Chocolate Porter - Cherry cheesecake[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We need to confirm numbers for the dinner very early next week, so if you are thinking of going, please book your tickets over the weekend so you don't miss o[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]ut.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The Spiegelau Glass session has been more popular than I expected and there are only 3-4 tickets left. They will go this weekend, so book it as well.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]More Freebies - Super What Not is throwing in a voucher (had some good beers there last night!), so that's at least 4 good beer venues that are throwing cash your way. Also looks like ALL INN Brewing, who are launching at Scratch on Sunday afternoon, have got their license in time to provide us with some beers as well. I think we will break the 576 Litres of beer we had last time. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]See you there![/SIZE]


----------



## Florian (5/7/13)

David, when's the Spiegelau session held, or better, what other sessions would we miss by attending this?


----------



## pike1973 (6/7/13)

Bump.


----------



## Brewers Choice (7/7/13)

The Spiegelau Glass session will be on at the same time as the talk on Parti-gyle brewing and brewing old English beers. It will probably also stretch into the next session by Ian Morgan from Holgate about using Hops in a commercial brewery. There are still 3 places left. 

The Program is now on the www.theqhc.com.au website, as is the dinner menu.


----------



## bryneee (7/7/13)

hmm I don't think I want to miss Ian Morgan - but I do want to swill beer from swanky glasses.
Decisions decisions..................


----------



## WSC (7/7/13)

Its great to see the interest in my session, sometimes I think lower Abv beers really get overlooked.

I will be sharing my views on the subject, my opinions and maybe a recipe or two.

I hope if you come to the session you get something out of it.
Cheers
Wade


----------



## bryneee (7/7/13)

Wade, 
I went to a tasting at a brewery yesterday and they didn't even bother telling us about their low abv ale - let alone present it for tasting.
I was a little disappointed.


----------



## WSC (7/7/13)

It is a bit forgotten, but as with most commercial craft beer interest will grow as more homebrewers experiment and try different things.


----------



## Brewers Choice (9/7/13)

Nearly the last update - We have our last brewery sign on for the day. All Inn Brewing, the newest brewery in Brisbane (Launched their beers at Scratch on Sunday!) will be bringing two kegs. Unfortunately, because we have too much beer during the day, we will be serving them at a post-conference session, from 5.00pm. What a great way to end the day, supporting our newest brewery. Good luck guys!

On the Freebies front, our good friends at Cryermalt have donated 7 bags of grain to also go into the lucky door prize pool.

We have now confirmed final numbers for the venue for catering and room hire. Ticket limits have almost been reached and will likely close in the next day or so. If you haven't bought your ticket yet, DO NOT DELAY - there are very few left!!!!

Finally, don't forget to meet other brewers coming to the conference on Friday night, 7.00pm at Archive Boutique Beer Bar.

See you there.


----------



## pike1973 (9/7/13)

David , Is there any way to catch up on the presentations that clash with the other ones ie I've paid for my ticket to the glass demo but also want to see the presentation on party gyle brewing. Can you help..


----------



## tummedea (9/7/13)

Good. Let's pin him down for the recipe to his Ipswich Challenger...


----------



## Brewers Choice (9/7/13)

Pike, at the moment, there is no way to catch up on this. It seems we may not have video coverage this time. All of Dean's recipes will go up on the website either Friday or very soon after the conference so you can get them. Otherwise, put the hard word on Dean and he may well do a demo at the Brewers Choice Wacol store one Saturday.


----------



## bonj (9/7/13)

Cue shameless plug for Ipswich Brewers Union now


----------



## pike1973 (10/7/13)

Are there going to be any conference special deals available on the day ?


----------



## Brewers Choice (11/7/13)

We won't have much product on sale. I think there will be some sexy stainless steel brewing equipment available from Core, which we will take in. We will probably also have a version of our complete basic mash kit there for anyone that gets inspired during the day. 

We will be taking orders for Conference Shirts this year and will have a few of the sampling glasses available for sale. Any other suggestions?

Still about 5 tickets for the conference available if you haven't bought any yet. See you at Archive tomorrow night.


----------



## Florian (12/7/13)

Holy crap this is tomorrow, isn't it?

Was just making a list with things to do around the house in the morning, guess that doesn't happen know.

I better organise my annual train trip into the city.

EDIT: Just looked through all emails I got, but can't find a start time.

What time does this thing start???


----------



## Florian (12/7/13)

OK, 8:15 Rego and coffee, 9am conference start it seems.


----------



## WSC (12/7/13)

Anyone going to be able to give me a cold homebrew before I talk at 10am?

Bring your note books as I'm giving away my GABS beer recipe.


----------



## Radshoes (12/7/13)

tomorrow
tomorrow
I love you tomorrow
you're only a day away


----------



## WSC (13/7/13)

Here is the recipe from my preso today...enjoy

[SIZE=18pt]Original [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Gravity (OG): 1.037 (°P): 9.3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]Alcohol (ABV): 2.67 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]Bitterness (IBU): 62.3 (Average)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]50% Pale Ale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]25% [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Caramalt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]25% Wheat Malt [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Weyermann[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]1.3 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]1.7 g/L Cluster (7.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]1.3 g/L Cluster (7.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]0.9 g/L Cluster (7.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Minutes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt]Fermented at 18°C with [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Danstar[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt] Windsor[/SIZE]


----------



## Radshoes (14/7/13)

thanks wade.
I haveaudio recordings of wades presentation if anyone is interested.
I recorded all of the main presentations except IanWatson's minimising oxidationandtheimproving your bees panel discussion.
Iwill make them all available on dropbox if people areinterested. not sure if there is the ability to share them here on ahb?


----------



## kalbarluke (14/7/13)

Spewing I missed the conference. Wade, I really like your Ippy Challenger - very flavoursome mid strength beer. 

I had a great time at the last conference and the dinner but couldn't make it this time. Hope you all had a great night.


----------



## menoetes (18/7/13)

I didn't end up getting there either but would love to hear the Audio of the presentations.Could you drop us a link Radshoes? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/7/13)

Well, it's over for another two years. The second Queensland Homebrewing Conference was bigger and better than the first – more beer, more speakers, more prizes, more fun. It's hard to pick highlights with such quality speakers, but Ian Watson's one handed demonstration of oxygen free kegging was definitely up there. Josh's laid back presentation style (a result of lunch time beers) was a definite contrast to Dean, who pulled out all the stops to keep us awake during the afternoon, post-lunch death session! And finally a special mention to the babes in lab coats, those fine looking brewers from Townsville!

So some statistics – 1030 litres of some of the best beer in Australia, 140 keen brewers, 60 well satiated diners, 11 presenters, 2 brilliant post-dinner entertainers (courtesy of the Scratch Bar) and 1 clear winner in the Club Beer Wars.

Once again, we need to recognise the support given by our sponsors - 4 Hearts, Green Beacon, Bridge Road, Fortitude Brewing, Blue Sky, Holgate, Brewbake, Brewhouse Brisbane, and All Inn for our beers; Cryermalt, Bintani and Imake for product; and Superwhatnot, Scratch, Archive, Tipplers Taps and Bitter Suite for the hotly contested door prizes.

Also, a special mention to those presenters who came simply to help educate us about other aspects of brewing – Noriko Watson (Sake), Tony Jacobs, (Yeast Management), Scott McNulty (Whisky), Dean Tummers (Old English Beers), and Micah Rees (Brewing equipment).

Notes from the presentations will be posted on the QHC website over the next week, so keep checking in. Beer Wars videos will also go up over the next week. If we are able, the audio presentations will also go up on the site.

So, to everyone that contributed and everyone that attended, I hope you had a great time and have already earmarked 2015 for the next Queensland Homebrewing Conference. See you then.

Spiegelau Glass Deal

For those who were dead impressed with the Spiegelau Glasses, we have been able to do a deal with Spiegelau to get more glasses at a discount price - Just $45. They can be bought on the Brewers Choice webshop - www.brewerschoice.com.au


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/7/13)

And thanks for the recipe as well, Wade. Cheers


----------



## tricache (19/7/13)

Look forward to seeing all the photos, videos ect and results too!! poor old GoldCLUB didn't even get a place for Club Wars but still happy to participate in the event.


----------



## Parks (19/7/13)

tricache said:


> poor old GoldCLUB didn't even get a place for Club Wars but still happy to participate in the event.


As long as your beer wasn't the diacetyl bomb or the stand-out winner the rest were pretty on par IMO.


----------



## tricache (19/7/13)

Parks said:


> As long as your beer wasn't the diacetyl bomb or the stand-out winner the rest were pretty on par IMO.


We all tried it the night before the conference and all seemed to enjoy it, no mention of diacetyl...what club ended up winning and with what beer?


----------



## Parks (19/7/13)

tricache said:


> What club ended up winning and with what beer?


Townsville club I believe (just a regular pale ale).


----------



## tallie (19/7/13)

Parks said:


> Townsville club I believe (just a regular pale ale).


Yep, Righteous Brewers of Townsville. This was the stand out beer for me - clean & well made, with a good presence of late hops. Turns out it was decocted and keg-hopped! BABBs came in second and BBC third.


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/7/13)

Townsville's keg was number 6. It won by a significant margin. Clearly the result of simple good brewing - no tricks!


----------



## tallie (19/7/13)

Brewers Choice said:


> Townsville's keg was number 6. It won by a significant margin. Clearly the result of simple good brewing - no tricks!


I thought it was number 4? That was the beer I was describing, anyway.


----------



## Parks (19/7/13)

tallie said:


> I thought it was number 4? That was the beer I was describing, anyway.


Was definitely No. 4, on the cup, that won.


----------



## Brew Matt (19/7/13)

tallie said:


> I thought it was number 4? That was the beer I was describing, anyway.


I voted for number 4. Gold Club was number 1, and I do know of someone that voted for this (I don't believe it was the diacetyl bomb).

Having attended the Spiegelau session, I think perhaps if the tasting was done in one of their tulip glasses, it may have been easier to come up with a winner (though of course this would not have been practical).


----------



## Parks (19/7/13)

Brew Matt said:


> I voted for number 4. Gold Club was number 1, and I do know of someone that voted for this (I don't believe it was the diacetyl bomb).
> 
> Having attended the Spiegelau session, I think perhaps if the tasting was done in one of their tulip glasses, it may have been easier to come up with a winner (though of course this would not have been practical).


The diacetyl one was No. 2


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/7/13)

Apologies. Townsville was number 4. I have now thrown out the list and my memory is not as good as it was.


----------



## JasonP (20/7/13)

Unfortunately I missed this one. How did it compare to the previous conference? How were the presentations and who was the standout? And how was the beer? I see David's comments but like to hear unbiased reviews.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/7/13)

JasonP said:


> Unfortunately I missed this one. How did it compare to the previous conference? How were the presentations and who was the standout? And how was the beer? I see David's comments but like to hear unbiased reviews.


Stand outs for me were the 2 Ian Watson presentations. The Speigelau one was also enjoyable. Beer was good and plentiful. Moon Dog presentation was quite enjoyable as well.


----------



## JasonP (20/7/13)

Brew Matt said:


> Stand outs for me were the 2 Ian Watson presentations. The Speigelau one was also enjoyable. Beer was good and plentiful. Moon Dog presentation was quite enjoyable as well.


How were the new Qld Micro brewery's beer - All inn, brewbake, geen beacon etc... Totally missed out on Qld Beer week this week and annoyed. Had a few events planned but had to go away with work.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/7/13)

JasonP said:


> How were the new Qld Micro brewery's beer - All inn, brewbake, geen beacon etc... Totally missed out on Qld Beer week this week and annoyed. Had a few events planned but had to go away with work.


You may have problems finding people that can clearly remember these beers. The Green Beacon I remember as being good, with the two All In beers on tape being quite acceptable. I cannot recall the Brewbake, though must say I did not try any commercial beers that were anything but fairly good at a minimum.

Those at the dinner, would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the pumpkin ale. I really enjoyed this, but heard from another that did not. It was different for me, but in a nice way.


----------



## WSC (24/7/13)

If you are in NSW and want to try our Cluster F#ck its on at the Local Taphouse Darlo now.

Bacchus White Choc and Raspberry Pils is on too.


----------



## gilmoreous (24/7/13)

Go RBT! Epic brew day too. If you havent seen the video you should. https://vimeo.com/70622442


----------



## aussiechucka (24/7/13)

Excellent Vid, I can see why it tasted so good compared to the others. Congratulations on the win.


----------



## Womball (25/7/13)

tallie said:


> Yep, Righteous Brewers of Townsville. This was the stand out beer for me - clean & well made, with a good presence of late hops. Turns out it was decocted and keg-hopped! BABBs came in second and BBC third.


I wrote these down........Townsville was keg 4, BABBS was Keg 6 (My Beer) and BBC was Keg 7.

4 Deserved to win, it was a great beer. Well done to the Townsville guys.


----------

